# greetings



## johnwalter (May 22, 2011)

Hello I am the WM from Washoe Masonic Lodge #35 f&am Reno Nv


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 22, 2011)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 22, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (May 22, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## PhillipF (May 23, 2011)

I am new as well. I have sent my petition in and am waiting now. Really excited to start my EA!


----------



## Jacob Johnson (May 23, 2011)

Welcome brother! glad to have you on the site.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 23, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (May 24, 2011)

Hello


----------



## Brent Heilman (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your stay. You will find a lot of very knowledgeable Brothers here.


----------

